# Good Father/Son Movies



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I just watched Jon Favreau's _Chef_ movie and I thought it was pretty good, particularly about the part where he is reconnecting with his son. My favorite part is when he presents him his own chef knife.

Other good Father/Son film is Chasing Mavericks.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

That's funny I was shopping knives for my son this past week. He doesn't know yet.

As far as father son movies I recommend strongly Second Hand Lions


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

The topic isn't happy, but Life Is Beautiful with Roberto Benigni is one of my favorite father/son films.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

the devil and ms Jones....wait how old is your son.

joking there 

Crash. rocky,Jeremiah Johnson,

any movie really if your spending time with your boy is has to be good.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

Coffee Amore said:


> The topic isn't happy, but Life Is Beautiful with Roberto Benigni is one of my favorite father/son films.


It's a classic, CA.

Another Italian one, an 'oldie', Bicycle Thieves.

Floating Weeds (JPN)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Breaking Away

The Great Santini


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Road to Perdition


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

_Frequency_ with Dennis Quaid and Jim Caviezel

A rare solar phenomenon allows a New York City police officer to communicate with his father thirty years in the past when they are both sitting at the same desk in the same house using the same HAM radio. After he gets over the initial shock, (Both of them think it's a prank) the son realizes that he's talking to his father the day before he died in the line of duty as firefighter and he can save his father's life if can convince him.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Hoosiers









Rudy









The Junction Boys









October Sky









The Rookie









Friday Night Lights









The Natural









Field of Dreams









A River Runs Through It








*


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Depends on age. I've got two boys 13 & 17 and we like cheesy action flicks Mom can't stand. So we'll watch Fast & Furious marathons, Batman, Expendables, etc. and poke fun at them so it's 'interactive' as we laugh at how fake or how physics no longer applies or how couches and tables can stop bullets. When mom comes in the room, we'll change attitude like we're watching a documentary and learning just to drive her nuts and giggle to ourselves...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Return of the Jedi.

When Vader finally chooses his son over ultimate power----c'mon, that really hits you in the feels.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Searching For Bobby Fischer

Star Wars & The Empire Strikes Back ( the newer ones kind of lost me)

Stand By Me

Most of the super hero movies are fun.... Superman, Ironman, Captain America etc.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

arbitrator said:


> *Hoosiers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have seen these. Great picks!


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Former, Chasing Mavericks is great.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

I thought the topic was movies depicting the relationship between a father and son. The two I named, the Great Santini and Breaking Away, are about that. In each if them, the father is a type that baby boomers would recognize as typical - more stern and authoritarian and less warm and supportive. 

Breaking Away had a good cast, too. Early Dennis Quaid, Daniel Stern, and Jackie Earl Haley (Rorschach). 

The Great Santini stars Robert Duvall which is reason enough to see it IMO. 

Now if you want good things to watch with your son, anything with fast cars, spaceships or explosions will do.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*And what self-respecting Dad couldn't introduce both of his preteen sons to joys and jocularity of bedding down on the living room floor late on Friday nights, watching Mystery Science Theater 3000?

It greatly explains their warped sense of humor and caustic remarks toward rampant "dumbassery" in this world of ours!

Their two favorite MST3 episodes/movies were: The Brain That Would Not Die and Manos: The Hands of Fate!*


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

My brother and I were watching a movie on the SyFy channel called "Ice Twisters" that got the MST3K treatment from us. It was bad on so many levels that it ended up being very enjoyable.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *And what self-respecting Dad couldn't introduce both of his preteen sons to joys and jocularity of bedding down on the living room floor late on Friday nights, watching Mystery Science Theater 3000?
> 
> It greatly explains their warped sense of humor and caustic remarks toward rampant "dumbassery" in this world of ours!
> 
> Their two favorite MST3 episodes/movies were: The Brain That Would Not Die and Manos: The Hands of Fate!*



Let us not forget The Day The Earth Froze!


Sampo!!!!


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, when you posted The Great Santini I was scratching my head. It is a good move with great acting but not exactly a feel good film. More like "see son.....aren't you glad I'm not like him...?" lol


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

VermisciousKnid said:


> In each if them, the father is a type that baby boomers would recognize as typical - more stern and authoritarian and less warm and supportive.


Yes. Ditto for _October Sky_ although there is a sense of reconciliation at the end.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Let us not forget The Day The Earth Froze!
> 
> 
> Sampo!!!!


*Hey, Foz! I watched clips of that particular film on YouTube late last night!

That was really lame! I literally laughed my ass off, more especially at the pre-movie clip about the circus!*


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

Pet Sematary, The Shining, Frailty, Creepshow (although that's father/daughter), Trick r' Treat had a really cute father/son bonding scene... Of course, the dad was killed later on but...

...We don't watch movies without copious gore in this house.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Shoto1984 said:


> Yeah, when you posted The Great Santini I was scratching my head. It is a good move with great acting but not exactly a feel good film. More like "see son.....aren't you glad I'm not like him...?" lol


Which is the reality that many of us baby boomers had to deal with. I'm not really a fan of feel good movies anyway. They're often transparent and phony.


----------

